# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Κοκκινολαίμης.

## αντρικος

Νοέμβριος: Κοκκινολαίμης    ...ο ερχομός του χειμώνα είναι οριστικός!

*Π. Λατσούδης*

Οι πρώτοι Κοκκινολαίμηδες κάνουν την εμφάνισή τους ήδη από το Σεπτέμβριο στα περίχωρα των Αθηνών αναγγέλλοντας με λιγότερο «αποκαρδιωτικό» τρόπο την γνωστή και πρόωρη ευχή «Καλό χειμώνα». Έτσι, αν θεωρήσουμε ότι "τα χελιδόνια μας έφεραν την άνοιξη", οι κοκκινολαίμηδες δηλώνουν αυτή τη φορά τον ερχομό του χειμώνα με εξίσου ευχάριστο τρόπο.

Ο Νοέμβριος είναι ο μήνας που οι περισσότεροι πλέον Κοκκινολαίμηδες έχουν φτάσει στους μεγάλους κήπους και τα πάρκα όπου θα περάσουν την παγερή περίοδο. Σύμφωνα με τις καταγραφές της Ελληνικής Ορνιθολογικής Εταιρείας, όλοι σχεδόν οι Κοκκινολαίμηδες που εμφανίζονται το χειμώνα στις πόλεις μας αναχωρούν για ψηλότερες και δροσερότερες τοποθεσίες το καλοκαίρι. Ένα-δύο μόλις ζευγάρια έχουν παρατηρηθεί να παραμένουν μονάχα στο φιλόξενο περιβάλλον του Εθνικού Κήπου και λίγα ακόμη στα, πιο πράσινα, βόρεια προάστια. Την ψυχρή περίοδο οι Κοκκινολαίμηδες επισκέπτονται μαζικά τις πόλεις που στην πλειοψηφία τους βρίσκονται σε χαμηλό υψόμετρο. Κι αυτό επειδή το χειμώνα έχουν πιο ήπιο κλίμα από τα δάση, ενώ συχνά οι θάμνοι των πάρκων και κήπων είναι γεμάτοι ζουμερούς καρπούς που γεμίζουν ενέργεια τα προσφιλή πουλιά. 

Για να έχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες επιβίωσης, οι Κοκκινολαίμηδες παραμένουν μοναχικοί όλο το χειμώνα ώστε να μη χρειάζεται να μοιραστούν τα αποθέματα τροφής με άλλους.

Αυτό δίνει στους Κοκκινολαίμηδες ένα ξεχωριστό χαρακτηριστικό:

Για να δηλώσουν ότι είναι θέμα επιβίωσης το να μην μοιραστούν τη λιγοστή τροφή με άλλους, καθένας κελαηδά από μια ξεχωριστή γωνιά του Πάρκου. Ακόμη και το βράδυ! Είτε είναι αρσενικός, είτε είναι θηλυκός! Ουσιαστικά το γλυκό, μελωδικό κελάηδημά τους είναι μια αυστηρή προειδοποίηση: "μην πλησιάσει κανένας άλλος Κοκκινολαίμης κοντά μου γιατί θα λογαριαστούμε!". Ακόμη και τα ζευγάρια που πέρασαν το καλοκαίρι μαζί, θα μαλώσουν εάν σμίξουν τυχαία! Πώς αλλιώς όμως θα επιβίωναν μέχρι την ερχόμενη άνοιξη;

Κατά περίεργο τρόπο, ο τόνος του κελαηδήματος των Κοκκινολαίμηδων το χειμώνα είναι ελαφρά διαφορετικός από τον ανοιξιάτικο και μάλιστα ακούγεται πιο... μελαγχολικός! 

*Ο Κοκκινολαίμης με λίγα λόγια:*

 Είναι ένα πουλί στο μέγεθος σπουργιτιού

 Αναγνωρίζεται εύκολα: είναι γκριζοκαφετής με ένα μεγάλο πορτοκαλοκόκκινο σημάδι στο στήθος και το πρόσωπο

 Αρσενικός και θηλυκός είναι παρόμοιοι

 Στην Ελλάδα θα τον δούμε όλο το χρόνο

 Το χειμώνα θα βρούμε τους περισσότερους σε χαμηλού υψομέτρου μέρη και το καλοκαίρι σε ψηλότερα. Σε πολύ βορειότερες χώρες οι Κοκκινολαίμηδες πηγαίνουν μόνο το καλοκαίρι

 Κελαηδά όλο το χρόνο (ακόμη και το βράδυ εάν βρίσκεται κοντά στα φώτα της πόλης!)

 Συγγενεύει με τον Κότσυφα. Εκφράζεται όμως πιο "φεμινιστικά": ενώ αρσενικοί συνήθως Κότσυφες αναλαμβάνουν να υπερασπίζονται το χώρο, οι θηλυκοί Κοκκινολαίμηδες αναλαμβάνουν την ίδια δράση με τους αρσενικούς!

 Το διεθνές λατινικό όνομά του _Erithacus rubecula_ βασίζεται στο ελληνικό όνομα Ερύθακος. Σύμφωνα με τον Πλίνιο, ο Ερύθακος ήταν χειμωνιάτικο πουλί που το καλοκαίρι μεταμορφωνόταν σε Κοκκινούρη (σήμερα γνωρίζουμε ότι οι Κοκκινούρηδες είναι, απλά, καλοκαιρινοί επισκέπτες από την Αφρική. Η άφιξή τους συμπίπτει λίγο-πολύ όμως με την αναχώρηση των Κοκκινολαίμηδων για τα ορεινά ή βορειότερα μέρη).



Πηγή:  Ορνιθολογική Εταιρεία, προστασία για τα πουλιά και το περιβάλλον

----------


## αντρικος

*Μορφολογία του Κοκκινολαίμη
* 
Χαρακτηριστικό γνώρισμα των κοκκινολαίμηδων που είναι κατά βάση μοναχικά πουλιά, εκτός της περιόδου αναπαραγωγής, είναι το πορτοκαλοκόκκινο χρώμα στο πρόσωπο, την τραχηλιά και το στήθος, το οποίο και χρησιμοποιεί φουσκώνοντάς το για να τρομάξει τους εχθρούς του. Αν και είναι μικρόσωμο πουλί, φαίνεται να έχει μεγάλο κεφάλι, "χωρίς λαιμό", με μικρό στιβαρό ράμφος. Το υπόλοιπο φτέρωμά του είναι καστανωπό με μια στενή κίτρινη ρίγα στην φτερούγα. Το φτέρωμα της κοιλιάς του έχει λευκό χρώμα.

Το αρσενικό και το θηλυκό δεν έχουν ουσιαστικές διαφορές στο χρωματισμό του φτερώματός τους. Με τα μακριά και λεπτά πόδια του κινείται με απίστευτη ευκολία πραγματοποιώντας μικρά πηδήματα στο έδαφος. Κινείται με χαρακτηριστικό τρόπο σέρνοντας τα φτερά του στο έδαφος και σηκώνοντας την κοντή ουρά του. Κοντοστέκεται, κάνει μια μικρή υπόκλιση, μένει στιγμιαία ακίνητος, ξαναπηδάει και φτερουγίζει.

Είναι ενδημικό πουλί και τον συναντάμε σε όλη την Ευρώπη, την Μικρά Ασία, την Αφρική και την Περσία. Τον χειμώνα μας επισκέπτεται μεγάλος αριθμός πουλιών από την Βόρεια και Κεντρική Ευρώπη, τα οποία διαχειμάζουν στην χώρα μας και την εγκαταλείπουν ξανά στις αρχές της Άνοιξης για να επιστρέψουν στα μέρη τους προκειμένου να ετοιμαστούν για το ζευγάρωμα.

Στην Ελλάδα τον συναντάμε όπου και να γυρίσουμε το βλέμμα μας. Και σίγουρα αν δεν τον δούμε θα ακούσουμε το καθαρό, μελωδικό αλλά και μελαγχολικό του κελάηδημα για το οποίο κατέχει δικαίως τον τίτλο "_το αηδόνι του χειμώνα_".

Ζει και αναπαράγεται σε φυλλοβόλα και μικτά δάση αλλά και κωνοφόρων, σε πάρκα με πυκνή βλάστηση και ξέφωτα, σε παράκτιες περιοχές, σε ελαιώνες και σε θάμνους. Τον συναντούμε συχνά, ιδίως τον χειμώνα και μέσα σε πόλεις να αναζητάει την τροφή του ακόμα και σε κήπους σπιτιών. Θα τον δούμε να φωλιάζει στα πιο απίθανα μέρη, σε κουφάλες δέντρων, χαραμάδες, σε κοιλώματα ή κόγχες τοίχων, σε πλαγιές του εδάφους κτλ. Είναι ικανός να μετατρέψει ακόμα και ένα παλιό κονσερβοκούτι σε φωλιά.

*Αναπαραγωγή του Κοκκινολαίμη
* 
Στην αναπαραγωγική περίοδο που για τα πουλιά αυτά αρχίζει κατά τον Απρίλιο ή αρχές Μαΐου, είναι ικανός αν το επιτρέψουν οι καιρικές συνθήκες, να αναθρέψει μέχρι τρεις γενιές πουλιών. Συνήθως φτιάχνει την θολωτή φωλιά του στο έδαφος, ανάμεσα σε ρίζες, σε καλά προφυλαγμένα μέρη με πυκνή βλάστηση.

Το θηλυκό γεννάει από 4 μέχρι και 7 αυγά, τα οποία και αναλαμβάνει να επωάσει για δύο εβδομάδες. Στην ανατροφή των νεοσσών συμμετέχουν εξίσου και οι δύο γονείς. Δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που τα αρσενικά ζευγαρώνουν ταυτόχρονα με δύο θηλυκές.

*Διατροφή του Κοκκινολαίμη*

Από το μυτερό του ράμφος διακρίνεται η προτίμησή του να τρέφεται με έντομα, προνύμφες εντόμων, αράχνες και μικρούς ζουμερούς σπόρους για να γεμίζει ενέργεια.

Το χαρακτηριστικό γεμάτο από ποικιλία ήχων κελάηδημά του, μπορεί να ακούγεται από το χάραμα, μέχρι και τις νυχτερινές ώρες, ιδίως αν υπάρχουν φώτα στις πόλεις, αλλά διαφοροποιείται ανάλογα με την εποχή.

Το φθινόπωρο ακούγεται σαφώς πιο μελαγχολικό. Ο κοκκινολαίμης χρησιμοποιεί το κελαηδημά του ως ένα μέσο για να ορίζει την επικράτειά του. Το παράδοξο είναι ότι μετά την περίοδο αναπαραγωγής το ζευγάρι χωρίζει, και αν βρεθεί το ένα στην επικράτεια του άλλου, μετατρέπονται σε αντίπαλοι.

Το θηλυκό είναι από τα σπάνια του είδους που κελαηδεί και αυτό προσπαθώντας να διεκδικήσει το χώρο που του ανήκει. Η επικράτεια του κάθε πουλιού φτάνει τα δέκα στέμματα, αλλά όταν παρατηρείται συνωστισμός επισκεπτών μειώνονται στα δύο στρέμματα. Το όμορφο αυτό πουλάκι μπορεί να γίνει ιδιαίτερα επιθετικό προς τα άλλα πουλιά του είδους του, τραυματίζοντάς τα στην προσπάθειά του να επιβιώσει ειδικά όταν οι συνθήκες είναι δύσκολες.

Το αδυσώπητο κρύο, η αδυναμία εύρεσης τροφής και τα διάφορα αρπακτικά πουλιά είναι οι κυριότεροι φυσικοί παράγοντες για την μεγάλη θνησιμότητα που παρατηρείται στα πουλάκια αυτού του είδους.

Ο τολμηρός του χαρακτήρας αλλά και η ομορφιά του τον έχουν καταστήσει πρωταγωνιστή σε πλήθος παιδικών βιβλίων και πάμπολλα ποιήματα έχουν γραφτεί για το γλυκύτατο κελάηδημα του.

Πηγή: Κοκκινολαίμης Erithacus rubecula

----------


## martha1

Ενα απο τα πιο υπεροχα πουλια και αναμνηση των παιδικων μου χρονων οταν ειχαμε σπιτι μου κηπο!

----------


## sarantopoulos

Ο κοκκινολαίμη  κελαηδάει στο κλουβί ? Ένας φίλος μου είχε έναν 2 χρονιά και το μόνο που έκανε ήταν ένα μονότονο τσικ τσικ τσικ τίποτα άλο .

----------


## jk21

ειναι τοσο ελαφρυς ,που ακομα και οταν πεθανε (που θα εγινε συντομα .... ) δεν θα εκανε καποιον αλλο ...

ενα φρρρρ και θα εφυγε η ψυχουλα που καποιος ηλιθιος αιχμαλωτισε !

----------


## sarantopoulos

Βασικά τον άφησε γιατί του χε σπάσει τα νεύρα .  
 Έλεγε 2 χρόνια τον ταΐζω τον π....   και δεν κάνει τίποτα όλο φαΐ και κουτσουλιά .  
 Που το βάζει μια σταλιά πουλί τόσο φαγητό ?
 Και τον άφησε .  
 Τον είχε για δάσκαλο στα μουλάκι του αλά δεν έκανε φωνή και τον άφησε.

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη σε αλλο φορουμ ,με αλλους κανονες ,θα ελεγα χοντρα πραγματα ,για αυτον που εχεις φιλο σου .Εδω θα με μπαναρει ο lagreco ή θα αυτομπαναριστω....

αρκουμαι να πω λοιπον οτι κατι τετοιους ανθρωπους ,τους λυπαμαι .... οχι μονο αυτον ,αλλα ολους οσους σκεφτονται και δρουν οπως αυτος .Δεν ξερω αν τελικα ηταν τυχερο το πουλι αυτο ,που αντεξε 2 χρονια και μετα απελευθερωθηκε ή που τραβηξε οτι τραβηξε αυτα τα δυο χρονια ...

κανενα αγριο πουλι γεννημενο στη φυση δεν ειναι για να ειναι σε κλουβι ,αλλα ειναι καποια ειδη σαν και τον κοκκινολαιμη που πολλες φορες αυτοκτονουν κιολας ...

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλυτερα....... κατι θα ξερε και δεν κελαηδουσε.
Και ας υποθεσουμε πως ηταν εκτροφης, μηπως ο φιλος σου δεν ηξερε την τυφλα του πανω
στα πουλια και το ταιζε ενα απλο μειγμα για καναρινια. Οποιο πουλι δεν τρεφεται σωστα με σπορους φρουτα και λαχανικα, δεν 
θα κελαηδησει, γιατι απλα δεν ειναι .. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΜΕΝΟ!

----------


## Efthimis98

> κανενα αγριο πουλι γεννημενο στη φυση δεν ειναι για να ειναι σε κλουβι ,αλλα ειναι καποια ειδη σαν και τον κοκκινολαιμη που πολλες φορες αυτοκτονουν κιολας ...



Θα επρεπε να τα ελεγες, γιατι καποιοι ανθρωποι ειναι αναισθητοι.
Και πιστεψε με υπαρχουν ανθρωποι ππου πρεπει να αυτοκτονησουν οι ιδιοι χωρις να χρειαζονται αλλους να τους το πουν....

----------


## jk21

κανενας ανθρωπος δεν εχει δικαιωμα να αυτοκτονει ! δεν ειμαστε θεοι για να αποφασιζουμε ποτε θα φυγουμε απο αυτο το << σχολειο >> το οποιο διαβαινουμε ή οχι 

(ξερω οτι ισως εχεις διαφορετικη αποψη ,αλλα ας μην ξεφυγουμε εκτος θεματος .θελω απλα να δηλωσω οτι η αυτοκτονια σε ενλογο ατομο ειναι δειλια  και επαρση απεναντι στη ζωη και σε Αυτον που εχει τα κλειδια της )


 Επι του θεματος .Αν μου βρει καποιος στην ελλαδα κοκκινολαιμη εκτροφης ,θα κανω τουμπες ! αν τον βρει ,θα ειναι μονο απο εκτροφη του εξωτερικου ,σε κλουβα πολλων δεκαδων κυβικων μετρων και με καταλληλο βιοτοπο εντος της .Δεν μιλω για φωλισιους ....

οι κοκκινολαιμηδες συχνα σε κλειστο χωρο ,οχι μονο δεν ζευγαρωνουν αλλα σκοτωνουν και οποιο αλλο πουλι απο το ειδος τους ,υπαρχει εντος του χωρου

----------


## Steliosan

Μα ειναι δυνατον υπαρχει τελικα καποιος ζωντανος οργανισμος στην γη που εστω και λιγο να μην εχει σκλαβωθει απο το ζωον που λεγεται ανθρωπος; :Fighting0022: 
Εγω μια φορα στα γλυκα νερα ατττικης ετυχε ενας κοκκινολαιμης να πεσει πανω σε μια τζαμαρια-καθρεπτης ενος 2οροφου κτηριου και ημουν απο κατω οταν ξαφνικα ακουω ενα ντουπ και βλεπω στα ποδια μου εναν κοκκινολαιμη να ξεψυχαει...ειλικρινα παρατησα οτι εκανα και πηγα και του εδωσα νερο στο στομα και τον εβρεξα στο κεφαλι βασικα ηταν το μονο που μπορουσα να σκεφτω εκεινη την ωρα,τον κρατησα για λιγη ωρα στην αποθηκη κατω απο το κτηριο μεχρι που τελος συνηλθε και αρχισε να πεταει φοβισμενος,αφου τον επιασα και τον εβαλα σε ενα κουτι χαρτινο με τρυπες που ανοιξα ανεβηκα στο βουνο και τον αφησα.
Φυσικα δεν ειχαν ολα τα πουλια την ιδια τυχη με τον κοκκινολαιμη αφου η τζαμαρια-καθρεπτης αντανακλα το ειδωλο του κενου χωρου και τα πουλια σκαγανε με ολη την φορα πανω του και φυσικα δεν ημουν παντα εκει αλλα ηταν οι γατες οποτε και πιθανοτητα για επιβιωση να υπηρχε με τις γατες μηδενηστικαν.
Το ποσα πουλια ξεψυχησαν εκεινη την εποχη στα χερια μου δεν παιζεται ηταν τουλαχιστον 5 αλλα φανταζομαι οτι αυτο θα ηταν ενα αλλο μεγαλο θεμα που θα χριζει συζητησης.

----------


## sarantopoulos

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ εγώ πέρα από ένα ζευγάρι καναρίνια που μου κάναν δώρο πριν λίγο καιρό δεν είχα πότε πουλιά .  
 Τώρα ξεκίνησα να ασχολούμαι και δεν ξέρω την τύφλα μου .  
 Από κι και μετά εγώ δεν είμαι σε θέση λόγο της αγνοίας μου πάνω στο θέμα να κρίνω κανέναν  έχει  η δεν έχει δίκιο , η είναι η δεν είναι σωστός .  
 Εγώ προσωπικά επειδή  τον χειμώνα ακούω πολλά _Καλογιάννια_ _ όπως__ τα λέμε εδώ__μου έκανε εντύπωση το ότι το συγκεκριμένο δεν κελαηδούσε όπως τα ελεύθερα και άπλα ρώτησα .  _

----------


## Efthimis98

Μα δεν κατακρίνουμε εσένα... τον φίλο σου, που στην θέση σου δεν θα τον κρατούσα, ο οποίος είχε αιχμάλωτο σε ένα ξύλινο κλουβί να φανταστώ ( αφού είναι της μόδας για τα ιθαγενή ) επί 2 ολόκληρα χρόνια!
Λίγο το έχεις;

----------


## sarantopoulos

Τι να σας πω ? Για αυτών μπορεί να είναι σωστό έμενα δεν θα μου άρεσε να το κάνω πάντως .

----------


## Fotios

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα. Πολύ καλό forum και δουλειά. Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν ποστάρω στο σωστό θέμα αλλά με το search δεν βρήκα κάτι άλλο. Εγώ έχω δύο κοκκινολαίμηδες. Τους έχω απο μωρά απλώς ενημερωτικά είναι πλέον πουλάκια του κλουβιού. Δεν πετάνε εννοώ σαν παλαβά τα χαϊδεύεις κάθονται στο χέρι σου καθώς επίσης και κελαηδάνε. Το θέμα μου είναι ότι ενώ ο ένας έχει στιλπνό τρίχωμα και όμορφο και ουρά ο άλλος είναι λίγο μαδημένος. Την ίδια διατροφή κάνουν και οι δύο. Τί πρέπει να του δώσω για να αλλάξει το τρίχωμα του? Σημειωτέον είναι δραστήριος κελαηδάει, εννοώ δεν μ δίνει την εντύπωση για να ανησυχήσω περαιτέρω. 

Συγνώμη αν το θέμα δεν ταιριάζει εδώ.

----------


## jk21

Προσωπικα η γνωμη μου ειναι να του δωσεις την ελευθερια του και μαζι με αυτον και στο αλλο πουλακι ... 

Αν τα πουλακια δεν εχουν κλαπει απο φωλια και δεν εχουν ταιστει αποκλειστικα απο ανθρωπο ,μπορει να γυρισουν εκει που δικαιουνται να ειναι !

----------


## Fotios

Δεν κατάλαβα το point. Σε αυτό περί κλοπής ειδικά. Τα έχω από γέννα. Είχα πιο παλιά τους γονείς τους και τώρα απλά μου έμειναν οι απόγονοι. Τώρα αν γνωρίζεις να με βοηθήσεις και στο προκείμενο θα το εκτιμούσα. Να σαι καλά

----------


## stephan

Ο Δημήτρης προφανώς μιλάει για την περίπτωση που τα πουλιά ειναι πιασμένα ή φολεοκατεβασμένα διότι οι κανόνες και η νοοτροπία του φόρουμ είναι κάθετα ενάντιων τέτοιων κινήσεων. Άλλωστε η κανονική εκτροφή κοκκινολαίμηδων ειναι πολύ σπάνια (για να μην πω ανύπαρκτη), τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα
Οι γονείς των πουλιών ηταν και αυτοί εκτροφής; Γενικότερα ποιες ειναι οι ''ρίζες'' των πουλιών;

*Επί τη ευκαιρία,
καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Φωτη σου εξηγησε ο Στεφανος .Μιλω για πουλια που δεν εχουν γεννηθει στην αιχμαλωσια αλλα αρπαχθει απο τη φυση .Αν στην περιπτωση σου ειναι εκτροφης ,θα ηθελα να μας δειξεις τους χωρους που πετυχες την αναπαραγωγη τους και να μου πεις επισης ,πως ζουσαν οι γονεις εκτος αναπαραγωγης (τους αντιστοιχους χωρους ).Αν ειχες επισης και φωτο (υποθετω τετοιες στιγμες σιγουρα κατι θα εχεις κανει για να τις κρατησεις αξεχαστες ) ή βιντεο ,με τα πουλακια σου οταν ηταν νεοσσοι (εστω στο κλαρι ) 

θα σε βοηθησω ,στο οτι το πουλι που δεν εχει λαμπερο φτερωμα ,ειναι γιατι ειτε χτυπιεται στα καγκελα ,ειτε δεν εχει καλη απορροφηση των θρεπτικων ουσιων που με επαρκεια δινεις (κυριως ζωικη πρωτεινη και ωφελιμα λιπαρα οξεα και βιταμινη Α καθως καροτενοειδη ),ειτε δεν εχει σωστο διαιτολογιο ,ειτε εχει  και υπαρχει εσωτερικο προβλημα (πχ ενδοπαρασιτα λογω στρες πχ κοκκιδια ή λογω τροφων πχ ελμινθες που μπηκαν στο πουλι απο τα σκουληκια που ισως τρωει και ειναι φορεις τους ) 

περαιτερω πληροφοριες συμφωνα με τους κανονες ,αν δουμε τα πουλακια ,τους χωρους διαβιωσης και τα στοιχεια που ζητησα

----------


## Fotios

Ναι φυσικά θα βάλω και φωτογραφίες. Όχι δεν πιάνω πουλιά πρώτον γιατί δεν ξέρω και δεύτερον γιατί και εγώ είμαι κατά της αιχμαλωσίας πουλιών που ζούσαν στην φύση. Αυτά έχουν και συναισθηματική αξία λόγω του ότι ήταν του παππού μου και τα κράτησα. Θα παραθέσω και φωτογραφίες. Από την εμπειρία που έχω γιατί έχω απλά καρδερίνες που μου αρέσουν δεν ξέρω τι άλλο μπορεί να ωφείλεται. Γιατί όπως προείπα δεν πεταρίζουν τα πουλιά στο κλουβί για να "χτυπιούνται" και έχουν το ίδιο διατροφολόγιο και τα δύο. Και για τα σκουλίκια που λες δεν ξέρω τα ταίζω για το λίγο διάστημα που τα αγοράζω απο pet shop για να είναι φρέσκα στο ψυγείο και τα πασπαλίζω και με βιταμίνη Ε την στιγμή που τα αποθηκεύω.

----------

